# Galvan Grip versus Nautilus ccf x2



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

Alrighty then, any experience with either of them, good or bad. Never heard anything but good reports on the Grips older brother, the Torque. The CCF seemed to be a decent reel too. Now the Torque comes with a sealed drag in the Grip. Both built in the USA...

I haven't been a big fan of reels with sealed drags, but most of my reels are over 20 years old, so I want to expand my horizons...


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

I fished the Nautilus ccfx2 6-8 and was very impressed...I have all Tibor but think when it is time to bring in a few new reels to the collection they will be Nautilus.

The Nautilus ccfx2 I fished had a super smooth drag and a large line recovery with each revolution of the spool. It was also lighter than my Tibor Freestone with more backing capacity. The craftsmanship of the reel was exceptional.


----------



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

Let me ask you, are you using the 6/8 on an 8 wt.? Seems like a tweener reel for backing on an 8? I want this to be my 8 wt reel is why I ask.

Thanks!


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

I used it on a 7wt...but it would be a good match on an 8wt with holding 175 yds of backing and a great drag system.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The Galvan looks to have great machinery, but the font they used on the reel is horrid. Yeah, that doesn't affect how good the reel fishes, but looks do have a part in how a reel is perceived.

I recently got two Nautilus and have been super impressed with them. I have two NV series, which is the same drag as the CCF-X2. No problems recommending those at all. It depends what you are using the 8 wt for. Reds? You don't need a bullet proof drag on a super expensive reel. Permit or bones? You want to gun up and get a solid drag.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I sold my Torque to buy a CCF-X2. Landed bonefish on both.

Prefer narrower spool width on Nautilus.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I love all my CCFx2's. I use the 6/8 on an 8wt for Bones.


----------

